# Mom to a new rider :)



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

First of all, welcome! To the horse world AND to the forum! 

You'll find some threads on using the horse forum & the FAQ's very helpful when you are starting. It can be a bit tricky at times but overall, I think Mike (the administrator) did a very fine job on making this forum easy to navigate 

As for the horse world, what style of riding does your daughter do? What kinds of questions do you have for us? 

If you need some extra help, don't be afraid to ask me anything or shoot me a PM! 

Good luck with everything,
Bella =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome! And what a great mom you are for supporting your little sunshine in her big journey into horses 

We'll be glad to help you with anything you need advice on!


----------



## CluelessMom (Apr 24, 2012)

See, this is how clueless I am, I'm not even sure if she's riding Western or English lol. I think it's English. How can you tell? Her trainer mostly trains horses and people for show jumping. At her last lesson he talked about having her compete this summer if we want in the lead line class. She just in the last couple weeks started riding a little bit solo, but wouldn't be ready to compete solo yet. I don't know that I really have any specific questions at this point, but hope to learn about different types of horses, terminology, etc. A big concern is cost. It sounds like there's a lot of equipment, clothes, etc that she may eventually need, though I guess most of the equipment is provided since she's using their horse (a little quarter horse named Teddy).


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Danielle Welcome to the forum and welcome to the 
horse world


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi there and welcome! I too am a mom of a horse-crazy girl only she just turned 11. She was 5 when we started lessons and now we are it all the way. It is really fun to watch as a parent, there is just something about girls and horses. There are a few of us "moms" on the forum so you are in good company. 

As far as clothing and equipment goes I've had great luck buying used and finding good deals. If you look often at ads and put the word out at the barn you'll be surprised at what's out there, just be diligent about looking. I finally broke down and bought my daughter her first new show coat and new saddle this year and let me tell you, it was painful!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

CluelessMom said:


> See, this is how clueless I am, I'm not even sure if she's riding Western or English lol. I think it's English. How can you tell? Her trainer mostly trains horses and people for show jumping. At her last lesson he talked about having her compete this summer if we want in the lead line class. She just in the last couple weeks started riding a little bit solo, but wouldn't be ready to compete solo yet. I don't know that I really have any specific questions at this point, but hope to learn about different types of horses, terminology, etc. A big concern is cost. It sounds like there's a lot of equipment, clothes, etc that she may eventually need, though I guess most of the equipment is provided since she's using their horse (a little quarter horse named Teddy).


First off: Welcome! It's fantastic that you are supporting your little girl in her hobby 

As for what discipline she is riding, show jumping is an English phase. One way you can tell between English and Western is what saddle is being used. Here is a site which briefly explains an English and Western saddle to get you started. Saddle | Horse Crazy

And yes, this sport is going to get a bit costly, though you will be fine for now. Wait until she starts begging for her own pony, that's when the wallet really empties out


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

i'm 13 and just started riding last year, let me tell ya my mom=not to pleased! honestly the horse world is rather costly, but your daughter is young so there really isn't that much you need. All i can say is try to be positive about her riding horses! It makes me really sad when my mom asks me if i reeeaaaly like horse because it would be so much easier if i didn't. see if you could maybe take a lesson with her! I bet it would make her very happy and you could get in her head a little and see what she likes about horses. You might find that you like it to!!
Lastly, i know your daughter is young but you could encourage her to help around the house more to "pay off" her lessons.... she could help unload groceries, help with the dishes ,pick up around the house, or anything else! Just some ideas! Welcome to the forum and the world of horses!!!


----------



## ernie5567 (Apr 5, 2012)

also there is a thread on here that has some great horse terminology on it, you could search it


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ernie has a great point. 

OP you're already doing such a great job with supporting your daughter, so just keep it up! I actually got my mom (who was terrified and did not like horses) to begging me for riding lessons on my horse and now is begging me to go on another trail ride with her. It's addicting!

And yes it can get expensive but honestly people were yelling "ohhh horses are so expensive to keep, blahlala" and I actually did an excel spreadsheet (still am) of all my costs and we haven't even hit the estimated amount.

In that spreadsheet everything from lessons every week (sometimes 2x a week from different barns,) rehab of my horse, 2 stall rests/injuries requiring stitches, vet, farrier, buying tack, buying apparel, transporting from one state to another.. now boarding for full care.

And it's not even that bad, so I think you guys will be fine with lessons 

A horse of her own (though I'd lease first) is in the wayyyy distant future. I think it'll be just fine


----------



## taken4walk (May 11, 2012)

awesome mommy skills!!! a+ job!! and i love the idea about takin a lesson with her!! she would love that!


----------

